# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Metropolis", drama sci-fi film, Fritz Lang, 1927, Germany

## Airicist

"Metropolis" on Wikipedia

"Metropolis" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Mar 20, 2017

----------

